# Looking for 75-200 acres to lease



## DMCox (Aug 16, 2017)

The landowner of my current lease just informed me that he will not be leasing the property to me next year. I am starting to look for a long term lease somewhere within an hour drive of Macon as I am aware it might take some time to find property not already leased. My current lease is 68 acres so if you have some land a little smaller than 75acres feel free to contact me as well. Currently my lease is just me my father and a good friend, we are all responsible hunters and enjoy managing the property as much as hunting. If you or anyone you know would be interested in talking I would love the opportunity. Thank you!


----------



## Toney Graham (Sep 5, 2017)

*hunting lease*

F&W forestry has a lease in Wilkinson County. 142 acres for $1514.54 it has been cut but it is completely surrounded by timber. Go to there website and you can pull it up and look at maps of land.


----------



## DMCox (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you sir, I will take a look at that!


----------

